

Life Lessons From A 27-Year Old - ccorda
http://www.lifeaftercubes.com/2010/11/29/7-life-lessons-from-a-27-year-old/

======
araneae
I don't like traveling. I really don't. I spend most of the time feeling
uncomfortable in some way (temperature isn't right, have to use the bathroom,
worried about getting robbed) and it costs money! Why do people think that
because they like traveling everyone else will too? And why is "go travel"
considered any kind of advice? </rant>

~~~
elblanco
>I spend most of the time feeling uncomfortable in some way (temperature isn't
right, have to use the bathroom, worried about getting robbed) and it costs
money!

That's _exactly_ why you should travel to learn about the world outside of
your immediate cocoon.

~~~
CamperBob
I worked _hard_ to spin this cocoon. I'm fine where I'm at.

------
tptacek
Outcomes in the stock market and the startup world are at least somewhat
correlated, which seems like a downside to being heavily invested in the stock
market while committed to a startup.

~~~
jakarta
To me, the best idea is to invest in areas that are less correlated with your
own field.

For example, a good friend of mine works at a mutual fund as an analyst
covering banks. For him, his job is already highly levered to the performance
of equity markets.

Rather than invest in more stocks for his personal account, he's been looking
at places where he can diversify and earn a decent return. For example, he's
been investing in rental properties. Another friend works as an oil & gas
ibanker, his investments are mostly concentrated in commercial real estate
deals.

~~~
gte910h
I have a similar feeling on big corporate employee stock purchase plans. You
should _always_ sell the shares as soon as they vest (if you have the
discounted purchase price most of these do) as you will likely see a stock
dive around teh same time you lose your job.

------
corin_
"From someone who has (hopefully) only lived about a quarter of their life"

Do other people feel the same way? Obviously future medical advances might
change my mind on this, but I would prefer to die around 80...

I know the cliche is "you feel that now when you're young, you wait until
you're my age and say that again"... but I suspect that when I do reach that
age, my main reason for not euthanizing myself would be not wanting to upset
people who know me, rather than because I actually want to live to be 100
years old.

~~~
lionheart
While I completely respect your opinion and believe you and only you should be
allowed to make the decision about when your life ends, I have to say that I
also completely can't understand your perspective.

I want to live as long as medically possible, as long as I am not a vegetable
or in horrible pain.

100 years, 200 years, 500, 1,000. I just don't think I will get bored of life.

~~~
corin_
If I don't get bored of life then I would change my mind... but I think I
would, and based on, for example, old aged relatives of mine, I think they
would agree with me even if they either havent said it out loud or haven't
realised it themselves.

~~~
jerf
It is impossible to disentangle "bored of life" from "bored of being old" with
current technology. It is very easy to imagine that people pretty freely
conflate the two. Put an arthritic 80-year old on the verge of death from any
of several conditions popping thirty pills a day in a fresh, healthy 18-year-
old body and ask them if they're still "bored of life" in a month.

------
hkon
I'm sorry, but these lessons are crap. The only lesson that matters is
actually from the Kenny Rogers song, The Gambler. "The secret to survival, is
knowing what to throw away and knowing what to keep"

This goes for everything, girls, goals, jobs, ideas and even food =)

If you know what you want, you'll never go wrong. Most people don't know what
they want, and spend forever trying to find it. But then it's too late.

------
jaspero
Your point on be an engineer is what I have been thinking lately. I am 27 as
well and not in a position to be an enterpreneur. What I have realized is I
need to start developing libraries(javascript/jquery) and not just use it.

~~~
gte910h
I actually strongly disagree: You need to be a user of libraries not a
developer of them when you work in business (that does something other than
sell libraries).

~~~
yummyfajitas
I think the first poster is spot on.

Most businesses you _want to work for_ will also develop libraries/frameworks
that are used in house. Or they might develop applications which consist of
more than just plugging libraries together.

~~~
gte910h
You will develop code you reuse, you may even pack it into libraries, however
you shouldn't be thinking this is a fundamental process of the business. It's
a side effect that makes some things simpler when you do similar things
repeatedly.

------
iopuy
Somehow I think he got the definition of "f-you money" wrong

